# program and mainline switch



## jojoegen (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi Sean and everyone.I have a single 3' track to do my decoders and testing.(no layout).I want to flip a switch to go from programming to mainline track instead of manually switching wires on my MRC command station which has seperate wire outputs for each.If I have a toggle switch that has on-off-on with 2 posts for each position and 2 posts in the middle,couldn't I connect 2 wires (+ and -) from the track to the 2 center posts,then 2 wires from the program output to one side of toggle,then 2 wires from the mainline output to other posts of switch and be able to select which operation I want?Wouldn't that be simple and work?(I assume the center position of the toggle is OFF).Again,I don't have a layout cause it's crated(all 6 4x8 tables) for shipping to florida for a move.Thanks my friends.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

This is the way I have it set up (DPDT switch) and it works fine.Just be careful not to mix wires and you should be OK.Center posts to track,one end at prog. terminals and the other end terminals to main,there's no + or - to worry about with DCC.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes sir, that is exactly how I do mine!:thumbsup::thumbsup:
It's makes it quick and safe to go from programming to testing an engine without having to remove wires and/or move engines from tracks to tracks.


----------



## jojoegen (Sep 5, 2012)

OK,BUT,when I set up my layout wasn't there a + to one rail and - to other rail?AND,is there a voltage or amps rating on toggle switches when I buy them at Rad. Shack?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Like Brakeman Jake said DCC does not have a + or - rail, just Rail A and Rail B. There is no polarity in DCC. It doesnt matter as long as one wire goes to each rail.
A switch with a .25 amp or greater will work fine for what your doing, if you wanted to run a layout off that setup you would need a switch with amperage rating as high as the command station, or better yet a relay to handle the amperage.


----------

